# Netbeans CodeCompletion bei JSF-Tags funzt net immer



## nimo22 (27. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,

alle Bibliotheken und ManagedBeans wurden erfolgreich registriert, um mit Ihnen in eine JSF arbeiten zu können.

Leider funktioniert die Code-Completion-Funktion ab und zu einfach nicht. Also z.B.

Nach 
	
	
	
	





```
<h:
```
 müsste ja eigentlich die jeweiligen API-Methoden als DropDown-Menu erscheinen. Ab und zu tut sie das, und ab und zu net. Die h:Bib is eigebaut...

gru´ß


----------



## SnooP (27. Mrz 2008)

naja... - aber tröste dich - bei Eclipse funnzt das genausowenig


----------



## nimo22 (27. Mrz 2008)

wenn ne jsf-page fehler enthaltet, funktioniert die code completion nicht, d.h. erst fehler bereinigen, dann code completion..


----------

